# INTERESTING ARTICLE READ!!



## butterflies4ever (May 22, 2010)

I can accross this link -

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/femail/article-2009628/IVF-great-lie-fertility-40s-.html

/links


----------



## LJyorkshire (Jan 12, 2011)

Thanks Butterflies..nice to hear something positive for us "oldies"


----------



## Jue jue (Feb 26, 2011)

Thanks for posting.  It is very interesting alright.

Jue


----------



## Passenger42 (Jan 27, 2010)

Hi, I read this link also and was telling my Mum that I also found it a bit misleading as she got all excited about the fact there could be a chance at 45 for me.  It was due to the statistics published by the Office of National statistics about the higher numbers of women getting pregnant in their 40's but I was thinking how many of those women used donor egg??  Quite high I reckon.  

Also Care in Nottingham was promoting the work they do with the assay testing, but that is mega expensive.  I personally think if NHS funding was offered to women in their 40's the statistics for pregnancy with IVF would dramatically increase for our age range, we are all put off trying with our own eggs due to our age and the crippling cost.


----------



## habibti (May 22, 2010)

Hello ladies,

I also have read this interesting article.
With or without DE, And I think with DE you have more chance!
I am dutch, and this spring, a woman of 63 years, yes 63, she got pregnant and now has a
healthy and beautiful baby girl.  Mother and daughter are fine. It was in all the newpapers and
television. Her doctor and treatment she had in Italy.
So for us, I am in my fifties, there is hope!!!!!!!!!

Love,  habibti


----------



## Kuki2010 (Oct 22, 2009)

Hi Ladies,

Think it is great too. 

Yes 63 might be a bit old but I am sure 63 year old mother will be alot better mother than 12 or 13 year olds.. So goof for her.. 

I think I could handle a baby when I am 63 well I am hoping my Dd to have childeren early so I can enjoy them. But in life you never know..

I say to DH.. It does not matter when I get pregnant. If the baby is healthy I will be having.. if it happens to be when I am a lot older well be it.. 

Love and lukc to you all.

Kukixx


----------



## Mum of 1 at last! (Jun 20, 2011)

Great article - gives me hope - Thankyou!

Sarah x


----------

